# Which fulfillment Company does dropshipping?



## jnmhorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a fulfillment that does dropshipping, so it is not revealed to buyers that they are printing the shirt.

For example:
If CafePress did the printing and when they sent the product there would be nothing to connect the product to Cafepress ie there is no mention of them or their logo being shown.


Thanks!


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would think most would. The customers we drop ship for we us their address as the return address.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

We use their name, our address. That way if a package has an incorrect address we can reship it (you would be amazed how many times customers dont input their address correctly, which is beyond me, but it happens). Anywhere without a "marketplace" should do that for you.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Printfection recently released a complete white-label service for print-on-demand called myBrand. You can customize the logo on the packing slip and use your own name on the shipping labels. As far as I know, we are the only major POD fulfillment company with this type of service. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.

If this is considered self-promotion, please edit or delete. I don't know how to state this fact without promoting my own company.


----------

